# P40 Down



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

After the U-Boat I thought I would try a Plane, Here's the result... I used the same weathering as on the sub but with a few new twist... Enjoy


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool !!

I love P-40s.
Is this a model of Mauritz's P-40L that went down in Italy?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

looks great
did you use dry wall mesh tape around the front?
it also looks like the old backing from duct tape also. eather way great job


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks really good!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That looks like fun!


----------



## BubbaJoe (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW!!! nice job...is that cheese cloth?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I really like the looks of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Somebody caught his net on a big shark-mouthed airplane--GREAT STUFF! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Where's the fish? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

